# Another new arrival



## Neil_B (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi there...I've just emigrated to Vancouver from the UK, and would like to get in touch with other actual and potential immigrants to Canada. Would especially like to hear from anyone else who is new to the Vancouver area.


----------



## Alicia of Nice (Jul 7, 2008)

May I piggyback on you to announce that I've just joined? I'm a Yank who fell in love and married a Frenchman. We merged our three college-age kids and live in Nice, France.

Alicia


----------



## Alicia of Nice (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry, I had just joined and didn't realize I was actually posting in Canada. It's OK, I love you Canadians. We have a shrink from Vancouver on the Yahoo Group I'm on, and he's one of the nicest folks I know.

Alicia of Nice


----------



## elmotto (Jul 19, 2008)

*another new arrival*

Hi 
We are moving to Vancouver in 4 weeks! There are 4 of us coz we've got 2 children. How are you finding it?
Louise


----------



## Neil_B (Jun 10, 2008)

elmotto said:


> Hi
> We are moving to Vancouver in 4 weeks! There are 4 of us coz we've got 2 children. How are you finding it?
> Louise


Hi...I'm really enjoying life in Vancouver so far! There's so much to do and see here, and the weather's absoulutely beautiful - this is a perfect time of year to emigrate here. I'm sure you'll all love it when you get here too.
Neil


----------



## springotter (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Neil

I am very jealous - hoping to begin application for visa in next couple of weeks and would love to move to Vancouver. Can I please ask your advice since you have been through the system already! How did you find the process? Have you any tips you could pass on? What was the total cost if you went through the skilled workers route? Finally, did you use the services of a migration consultant? They seem pretty expensive and I am wondering if the cost would be well spent. 

Good luck with the new life. Hope ex-pats get in touch soon for you.

Cheers
Cat


----------



## Lil-Amberz (Jul 26, 2008)

*Amber*

Hey Neil!
My names Amber and im 17 years old. I read your post and thought that you could have the awnsers to a few of my questions. Me and my family are all hoping to immigrate to Canada (Vancouver island to be more specific) as soon as possible but would like some help and advice about the process involved. I have many questions to ask and would be very greatfull if you could awnser them. The first area that I need some information on is the application form for your entry into Canada. I recently found a website that contained information on how long application forms take to be accepted etc and read that for the UK it takes up to 30 months to go through. Is this true? as we really do not want to have to wait this long. If not how long did it take your application to go through??
On another note, How long did it take from start to finish for you to move to canada?? and have everything sorted.
I hope that you are able to awnser these questions as i have many more to ask and i hope to hear back from you soon.
If there is anyone else who has the awnsers to these questions please feel free to reply. It would be much appreciated.
Thanks again xx


----------

